# New headphones?



## Thlian (Aug 5, 2022)

I'm not happy with my Shure SRH840A, they are a bit "muddy". Not enough air in them. I think they might be quite neutral, but as I said they don't sound as details that I hoped.

So aiming for Beyerdynamic. Have only tried the DT770 Pro work horse. How do they compare to DT900 Pro? Worth the almost double price?


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Aug 7, 2022)

Have you tried something like Sound ID with your current ones?

I find SoundID (not at 100%! ) necessary for the DT880Pro 250ohm cans I have for them to sound their best - to my ears. I use CanOpener -> SoundID on my monitoring bus.


----------



## JCarlsen (Aug 7, 2022)

I recently switched from dt 770 pro to 900 pros and its quite a big difference imo. The soundstage is better on the 900. They are open back so they are not as isolated and hearing reverb is still a challenge for me. They are not as piercing in the highend as the 770s so I don't get ear fatigue as quickly. If you are going to use the headset for tracking then the 900 is off the table because the bleed is very much there. All in all I found the 900 pro x to be an excellent addition and I've switched to this pair for everything but tracking.


----------



## Jett Hitt (Aug 7, 2022)

I recently picked up the Massdrop 6xx for $199, which are basically repackaged Sennheiser 650s. I am very happy with them.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Aug 7, 2022)

Jett Hitt said:


> I recently picked up the Massdrop 6xx for $199, which are basically repackaged Sennheiser 650s. I am very happy with them.


As I’ve mentioned elsewhere in headphone threads - it’s important to try on headphones and/or order from where you can easily return them.

The Sennheiser headphones hurt my head and ears. As one example. Maybe Beyerdynamics would be too flops on someone else. Etc.

For me, comfort >> sound when it comes to headphones.


----------



## Thlian (Aug 7, 2022)

JCarlsen said:


> I recently switched from dt 770 pro to 900 pros and its quite a big difference imo. The soundstage is better on the 900. They are open back so they are not as isolated and hearing reverb is still a challenge for me. They are not as piercing in the highend as the 770s so I don't get ear fatigue as quickly. If you are going to use the headset for tracking then the 900 is off the table because the bleed is very much there. All in all I found the 900 pro x to be an excellent addition and I've switched to this pair for everything but tracking.


Since english is a second language you have to explain "tracking".
I bought DT 900 ProX and I already regret, there wasn't possible to try them out. But I kne they were good. But as you said, thay have an open back and I was surpriced how much they let through. I have to teenage Boys gaming in the room next door and I have to crank up the volume too much. If I'm gonna listen to details I have to be alone in the house. Gonna email them and check if I can exchange them with a pair of DT700 instead, same phones only closed. But normally they don't exchange products sold in-store. Had I purchased them in their online shop I'll have a 14 day return policy. Go figure 😉


----------



## JCarlsen (Aug 7, 2022)

Thlian said:


> Since english is a second language you have to explain "tracking".
> I bought DT 900 ProX and I already regret, there wasn't possible to try them out. But I kne they were good. But as you said, thay have an open back and I was surpriced how much they let through. I have to teenage Boys gaming in the room next door and I have to crank up the volume too much. If I'm gonna listen to details I have to be alone in the house. Gonna email them and check if I can exchange them with a pair of DT700 instead, same phones only closed. But normally they don't exchange products sold in-store. Had I purchased them in their online shop I'll have a 14 day return policy. Go figure 😉


Certainly, tracking means recording(vocals or a guitar for example). The bleed(sound leaking from the headphones) from the 900 pro x would/could be picked up by the microphone(s). Keep in mind that it's not exactly the same headphone. The frequency response difference is quite substantial. The dt 700 Pro x is said to be similar but I cant vouch for it because I haven't tried those cans. 
Best of luck in swapping them out 🤞


----------



## Vik (Aug 8, 2022)

There are many articles out there which compare the DT 700 Pro X with DT 900 Pro X. If you can't return it, maybe sell it which you'll still get a good price for it? 

I bought the DT 700 Pro X, but swapped them for the DT 900 Pro X because I prefer open or semi-open headphone (I already have some closed ones which I use when I need them). I still regret buying the 900 Pro X for the simple reason that several months after having bought them, they're still way too tight for my head. I've never had that with any other headphone.


----------



## Thlian (Aug 8, 2022)

Vik said:


> There are many articles out there which compare the DT 700 Pro X with DT 900 Pro X. If you can't return it, maybe sell it which you'll still get a good price for it?
> 
> I bought the DT 700 Pro X, but swapped them for the DT 900 Pro X because I prefer open or semi-open headphone (I already have some closed ones which I use when I need them). I still regret buying the 900 Pro X for the simple reason that several months after having bought them, they're still way too tight for my head. I've never had that with any other headphone.


I could exchange them so DT700 has been ordered. If I had had a propper studio enviroment it wouldn't be a problem. But as I said. I have two gaming teenagers, one of them with tourettes and a PS5 in the same room. So until I can afford building my "studio" I need to have enclosed ones. Some might say why I didn't try a proper head phone amp on my Shure SRH840A. But I think and feel that the amp in my soundcard are good enough. I use a iostation 24c as interface. And I need a couple of field headphones, and Shure will do the job. 

I too think they are tight but didn't hurt having them on for a few hours.


----------



## Pier (Aug 8, 2022)

If you don't like the DT700 Pro X you could try the HD280 Pro. Great isolation, great tone, and personally I find them very comfortable. The low end is not muddy at all and they don't have the treble spike of previous Beyer models (I don't know about the new Pro x models).


----------



## JCarlsen (Aug 9, 2022)

Pier said:


> If you don't like the DT700 Pro X you could try the HD280 Pro. Great isolation, great tone, and personally I find them very comfortable. The low end is not muddy at all and they don't have the treble spike of previous Beyer models (I don't know about the new Pro x models).


Having compared the 900 pro x to the 770 pros for about two weeks my experience is that the 900s arent nearly as trebly as the 770s. I can only imagine how trebly the 990s must've been.


----------



## Thlian (Aug 9, 2022)

My boys use DT770 and by far beats my Shure. So neutral, airy and punchy but very controllers bass. A little rough in the high end, but with DT700 ProX on the way I guess it will be a notch up.


----------



## liquidlino (Aug 9, 2022)

Thlian said:


> I'm not happy with my Shure SRH840A, they are a bit "muddy". Not enough air in them. I think they might be quite neutral, but as I said they don't sound as details that I hoped.
> 
> So aiming for Beyerdynamic. Have only tried the DT770 Pro work horse. How do they compare to DT900 Pro? Worth the almost double price?


Before switching. if you find them comfortable, that's the most important aspect of headphones IMHO. So definitely try the free way of fixing their frequency response to match the Harmon Kardon preference curve (I'm assuming you're on windows):

1. Download Equalizer APO https://sourceforge.net/projects/equalizerapo/ and install
2. Download the AutoEQ Convolution file for your sample rate (44.1 or 48) https://github.com/jaakkopasanen/Au...ratory1990/harman_over-ear_2018/Shure SRH840A
3. In Equalizer APO add a Advanced Filter -> Convolution and then click the file button and select the file you just downloaded. You can now turn this on and off for your main windows audio using the little power button on that filter (turn it off when on monitors)
4. Now, in your DAW, find the monitoring FX chain, add a convolution reverb (there's usually a stock one in every DAW, or find and download a free one, there's tons), and then open the same convolution file as reverb, set to 100% wet. Again, turn this convolution on and off depending if you're on headphones or monitors.

At first, you'll think that your headphones have become dull and lifeless. Give it time, let your ears adjust. You'll start hearing music as it's supposed to be heard, and mixes will translate better.


----------



## Thlian (Aug 9, 2022)

To late for not buying DT700 I can't return them or I could get a cresit for later use. But as I said I also want a separate set of headphones to use for field recording or work outside home.


----------



## TomislavEP (Aug 9, 2022)

I really like DT770 Pro, especially when it comes to sound, build quality, and comfort. However, I must also mention that the right driver suddenly gave up for me and I had to replace it with a new one.

These days, I mainly use ATH M50. These are IMO a bit more warm and bassy in comparison with DT770 Pro but in a pleasant way. The build quality is not that great, though, as they are mostly made of plastic. But the biggest downside in my book is cushions that are quite prone to wear and tear (now sure if you can get a replacement for these).

All things considered, I would still very much recommend these headphones.


----------



## river angler (Aug 9, 2022)

DT 150


Monitor headphones for noisy studio environments (closed)




europe.beyerdynamic.com





For tracking i.e. the headphones used by the singer/acoustic instrument player while recording the Beyer DT150 are an extremely rugged, closed headphone design with a very wide frequency response. I have 9 pairs of these in the studio having originally tried all the other usual suspects still being manufactured today by Beyer, Sennheiser, AudioTechnica and Sony and they are still going strong. I have had to replace the lined foam ear pads from time to time that do shred with prolonged intense use but have only once ever had to replace a driver in the 10 years I have been using them pretty much on a daily basis.

These are a totally pro design with all components replaceable. The sturdy screw locked connecting cable through to the hard waring plastic cups never break: these cans get thrown around and abused in many a studio but always work as intended: to inspire a good clean recording performance! You will get no audio bleed when recording with the 150 and whoever wears them will be completely immersed in the backing track as they are recorded because the sound is full with that comfortable effortless volume level where the bass end is not over exaggerated but fully present and the mid/highs are similarly couched in the mix for a very pleasant audio experience. Part of that effortless volume experience is owed to their 250 ohms impedance.

I never do any mixing on headphones but if that's something you wish to do you need an open type design with a similarly wide frequency response. I do own a couple of pairs of the Sennheiser HD600 which were originally designed for this purpose but I only use them occasionally for audio reference.


----------



## Thlian (Aug 9, 2022)

I won't be doing any "paid" work, for me it's just learning and getting to know all the bell and whistles. I also have to shut out all surroundings and can't use monitor for count less hours of piano practice, synth learning, daw tutorials, vst practice and so on. All I'm gonna do in near future is record and mix a few songs for some friends of mine. They're gonna use it for promotional purposes on Spotify and social media. But not paid work, only practice, and when that time comes you bet I'm gonna ask for help 😉


----------



## alfredrapidly (Oct 27, 2022)

I would go for another brand. For instance, I really like Sennheiser, and you might try Sennheiser HD 449s for approximately the same price. They are great, and I have been using them for a year or so. 
If you want to compare different brands of headphones easily, just go to https://productz.com/en/steelseries-arctis-3-2019-edition/p/lEWo2, where you can compare even the smallest characteristics. It’s like a catalog where you can arrange “battles” between the products of the same category to critically compare such characteristics as driver sensitivity/type/impedance, frequency range, and so on.


----------



## Thlian (Oct 28, 2022)

alfredrapidly said:


> I would go for another brand. For instance, I really like Sennheiser, and you might try Sennheiser HD 449s for approximately the same price. They are great, and I have been using them for a year or so.
> If you want to compare different brands of headphones easily, just go to https://productz.com/en/steelseries-arctis-3-2019-edition/p/lEWo2, where you can compare even the smallest characteristics. It’s like a catalog where you can arrange “battles” between the products of the same category to critically compare such characteristics as driver sensitivity/type/impedance, frequency range, and so on.


I bought Beyerdynamic DT 700 ProX a couple of months back and satisfied with those. Very neutral sounding, at least in my ears 😊


----------

